#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-06
<bkerensa> blkperl: We missed you on Friday
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: yeah I was super tired :S
<blkperl> fridays are long...
<bkerensa> blkperl: So was I the next day :P
<bkerensa> blkperl: Pics -> https://plus.google.com/115750270177636397262/posts/PQGga6DKLfL
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: you should finish my multiarch tickets, there showing up on my google searchs
<bkerensa> blkperl: Finish in what way? I thought they were done already
<bkerensa> Hmm Slangasek hasn't been on IRC for a few days now
<blkperl> bkerensa: nope i missed that multiarch tag on all of them :S
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> paste the bug ID's here and I will have a look at all of them
<bkerensa> I have to go to bed now but tomorrow I can have a look and make a new patch
<c_smith> man, I got a bunch of trolling from ONE of my comments to some dude who was doing a terrible job at trolling himself, why do I even go on Youtube anymore? the site is just like a tinderbox nowadays.
<c_smith> the place is full of trolls waiting for the slightest of provocations so they can have a field day with it..... >.<
 * MarkDude ignores comments there
<MarkDude> like no look at
<blkperl> bkerensa: #651008
<MarkDude> Its ALL trolling
<MarkDude> Many times it is a version of this >> http://derailingfordummies.com/
<blkperl> bkerensa: #651008 #651009 #651010
<c_smith> MarkDude, that's a good tactic, but it's hard to ignore when they go directly to your inbox (via Private Message)
<c_smith> also, I went back to using Unity, decided to give it a try again.
<MarkDude> Well that makes sense
<MarkDude> I would not be stoked if people were doing that
<MarkDude> or posting stuff on my videos
<c_smith> funny thing is I have no videos.
<c_smith> but yeah, I myself ignore most comments, I only pay attention to ones that are from people I'm subscribed to, such as Linux4unme.
<bkerensa> blkperl: Excellent I will have a crack at them either tonight or tomorrow
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: Slangasek says that those were all taken care of
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> bleh, looks like I won't be able to host the Ubuntu Hour this week, gonna go to the coast for the weekend.
<c_smith> and it aint my decision.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-07
<cweber10> Hello all how it going today?
<blkperl> bkerensa: ok
<blkperl> precise alpha2 is not installing for me...
<blkperl> its complaining about not resolving the mirror server half through the installing base package phase
<blkperl> and i tried two different mirrors
<c_smith> bkerensa, are you here?
<c_smith> I have a quick question
<nibalizer> lol precise is trollllling blkperl
<c_smith> lol
<c_smith> what channel?
<c_smith> also, my printer only prints in yellow and black...... :(
<c_smith> blue and red are not being used...
<tgm4883> c_smith, relevant http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UePtoxDhJSw
<c_smith> rofl
<c_smith> took a while, but after printing big blocks of cyan and magenta and cleaning the cartridges using the printer, I managed to get it to print properly.
<iBkerensa> c_smith: sup?
<iBkerensa> hmm ok back to netflix
<bkerensa> Good Morning Everyone
<c_smith> good morning, bkerensa
<c_smith> just got help mounting my tablet, really long command to do so manually. wonder if there is a way to make it automount
<c_smith> bkerensa, I will not be able to host the Salem Ubuntu Hour, but I might be able to get JVLB to if I can get a hold of him.
<c_smith> I won't be able to host it this week, that is.
<c_smith> bkerensa, have you seen Jono's Google+ post about Global Jams?
<c_smith> nvm, looks like you did, just didn't scroll far enough. :P
<iBkerensa> c_smith: yes i read everything on planet plus im helping with global jams  this year in north america
<c_smith> iBkerensa, awesome.
<c_smith> well, that's all I had to say, time to continue downloading my Linux Journal issues.
<bkerensa> c_smith: You subscribed?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-08
<cweber10> bkerensa: hey how it going
<cweber10> ?
<cweber10> ack, missed delete and pressed enter on phone :p
<bkerensa> cweber10: Good
<bkerensa> cweber10: Do you think tomorrow evening might work better for our talk?
<cweber10> bkerensa: afternoo, yes evening will depend on what all happens.
<bkerensa> cweber10: Cool lets aim for tomorrow afternoon
<bkerensa> What time works best for you?
<cweber10> well we are in lab from1 to 3
<cweber10> later in the day is chaotic
<bkerensa> cweber10: How about 2pm?
<bkerensa> :D
<cweber10> yea 2 is good
<bkerensa> ok see you guys here at 2pm
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Ok well I'm off.... c_smith see you tonight on Google+ and here at 11pm for the Ubuntu Dev News video conference
<bkerensa> !
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> c_smith: ello
<c_smith> yo
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> should be good to go in about 30 minutes
<c_smith> cool
<bkerensa> why is my mic playing games
<bkerensa> :(
<c_smith> that's not fun, spent a bit earlier tweaking the volume control for mine.
<bkerensa> brb rebooting
<c_smith> ok
<bkerensa> Im back
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> man, I had a question, but I forgot what it was. I know it's one I wanted to ask you.....
<c_smith> darn my tiredness.
<c_smith> around 5 mins to go.
<bkerensa> c_smith can you join #ubuntu-news
<c_smith> you got it.
<blkperl> well unity decided to segfault after i rebooted my precise alpha2 installation
<blkperl> why is it that apt-get upgrade can never fix things..
<blkperl> (aptitude safe-upgrade)++
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I never use aptitude
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blkperl> aptitude always figures out my dependency problems :P
<blkperl> why would i need to dist-upgrade?
<bkerensa> sometimes packages get held and dist-upgrade clears it up for me... I never had to use it in the past but lately its been the key to winning on precise
<sbeattie> bkerensa: be careful with that on the dev release, if there's archive skew when you do that, you can end up purging a package that you might consider important.
<bkerensa> sbeattie: Ahh k
<sbeattie> make sure to read carefully the list of packages apt wants to remove.
<bkerensa> sbeattie: Well sometimes I have held packages and dist-upgrade seems to force them
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> kalosaurusrex: I need to interview your team soon
<blkperl> also apt-get update seems to be failing on one of the mirrors
<bkerensa> blkperl: which mirror? Quite a few of the mirrors are not up to date for some reason
<blkperl> i don't its in my back scroll :)
<blkperl> know*
<blkperl> ill let you know after updates
<bkerensa> sbeattie: Is there a way to take screenshots of the login screen?
<sbeattie> bkerensa: hrm, I don't know
<sbeattie> blkperl: slangasek tells me that aptitude gets dependency resolution wrong in some subtle ways. I tend to trust him on it.
<sbeattie> OTOH, my sbuild setup has to use aptitude for dependency resolution because the dependency resolution that sbuild does natively is... buggy.
<blkperl> hehe
<blkperl> alright rebooting, if i don't come back send a wake on lan packet instructing my machine to reinstall oneiric :D
<sbeattie> pxeboot over irc for the win!
<sbeattie> bkerensa: where's your new place? I keep seeing you hit eastside locations that I wouldn't expect a westsider to go to (e.g. Mall 205)...
<blkperl> compiz keeps crashing :S
<blkperl> "problem cannont be reported, obsolete packages"
 * blkperl hits computer with apt-get upgrades
<albrigha> bkerensa: good morning!
<bkerensa> albrigha: Ello... I need to interview your team but right now I'm handling Kubuntu Team :LD
<albrigha> bkerensa: lol okay no worries. we'll talk about it..it might actually be better if you talk to Gema about that
<bkerensa> albrigha: Or pgraner?
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> hm well he's pretty busy. Gema is sort of the lead. so she might be able to help as well
<albrigha> I mean you can def ask him too.
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> is Gema a QA lead or does she help lead Kernel Team?
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> QA
<bkerensa> ahh I think were focusing on Kernel Team so idk Ill ask dholbach
<albrigha> okay that's cool :)
<albrigha> I am not awake yet
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> I worked with dholbach till 2am
<bkerensa> then woke up at 7am
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and am now working with him more until he goes to bed
<bkerensa> he is in Germany so yeah my sleep patterns are bad
<albrigha> haha
<albrigha> I know exactly how you feel oddly enough. but it's good fun! I realized that rather than having a sleeping problem, my body seems to be set more for europe time!
<albrigha> Gema is in the UK, and one of the other guys is in Germany as well
<albrigha> I love working with such a diverse group.
<bkerensa> hello cweber10
<cweber10> bkerensa: Hello how it going
<bkerensa> good
<cweber10> so what is going to work best for this?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> cweber10: Well we can do it over IRC and just go to #ubuntu-wou
<bkerensa> :)
<cweber10> sounds good.
<bkerensa> cweber10: Do you know if the others will be coming?
<cweber10> I think they are trying
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> yo
<c_smith> bkerensa, is there any chance you could show me the ropes to the Ubuntu Dev news?
<bkerensa> Hello c_smith yep I can do that give me just a few minutes I'm finishing up a meeting
<c_smith> eh, just got told I might have to leave in a few...... hate it when that happens.
<c_smith> could we postpone this to when I get back?
<bkerensa> Umm c_smith well I think we got enough done for this issue but
<bkerensa> lets aim for tomorrow?
<c_smith> sure.
<cweber10> bkerensa: Thank you.
<bkerensa> me and dholbach did an unusual amount of work this morning
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> no pton
<c_smith> *prob
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> so tomorrow afternoon
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> cweber10: No problem
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> bkerensa, on an unrelated subject, I have a question
<c_smith> it's about the BNC server.
<bkerensa> cweber10: You can tell Becka if somehow a ride could be arrange to and from WOU I would have no problem doing a presentation for the whole class
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> c_smith: Sure whats up?
<c_smith> ok, I'm getting a Desktop this weekend, and intend to use it to see what I can do on SSH and have it as my main IRC PC, if I had said desktop connected the the BNC server, and needed to occasionally connect with my laptop, would that cause problems when the Desktop is already connected?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Nope
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> cool, thought I'd read that somewhere, but couldn't find it again.
<c_smith> anywho, I'd better go, I'll likely hit you up on that tomorrow after I eat lunch (I'll be in school until then)
<bkerensa> ok then
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is off to Home Depot and Walmart
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> cya
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-09
<bkerensa> hello gepr
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> bkerensa, are you available to show me what is to be done with the Ubuntu Dev News?
<bkerensa> Surely
<bkerensa> c_smith: PM me
<c_smith> bkerensa, on IRC, right?
 * kees waves "hi" to wolfmanjake
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-10
<albrigha> man i am having issues tonight.. annoying.
<Budget> Possibly stupid question: I just signed up for Bug Squad, but I'm the bug list is giving me a head ache.  Is there are a place for newbies to cut their teeth?  A particular task that is newbie friendly?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-11
<bkerensa> hello all
<c_smith_> hello
<c_smith_> bkerensa, I might be able to attend tomorrow night's meeting, I say might because the net here is a bit iffy (I'm at Gold Beach)
<c_smith_> so even if I make it, I might cut in and out.
<bkerensa> c_smith_: Okie dokie
<bkerensa> c_smith_: How is the small coastal town of gold beach? Are you on vacation?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> They have a good pancake restaurant in gold beach btw
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith_> bkerensa, o.n a vacation until monday
<c_smith_> how the heck did the first period get there?
<c_smith_> anywho, I got a nice custom PC given to me by one of Jim's friends (I'm not talking about JVLB)
<bkerensa> c_smith_: You should go to Brookings
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> or Crescent City
<bkerensa> :P
<c_smith_> been through Brookings to the Redwood park in CA.
<c_smith_> just today in fact.
<bkerensa> c_smith_: Which redwood park? Redwood National Park in Crescent City? There are like 15 parks there
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Jed Smith Park?
<bkerensa> D:
<c_smith_> bkerensa, Jedediah Smith Redwood Park, yep
<bkerensa> c_smith_: Cool :) I used to swim there every summer
<bkerensa> I went to High School in Crescent City :)
<c_smith_> I have a few Pics near there on my tablet.
<bkerensa> :) I was down there for Christmas
<bkerensa> Probably will go again in the Spring sometime
<c_smith_> awesome, I went to school in several different states throughout my school life.
<c_smith_> awesome.
<c_smith_> wonder if I should take a pic of the PC tower I was given.
<c_smith_> would you be interested in seeing the tower I was given if I uploaded a pic?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-12
<c_smith_> bkerensa, would you care to see the PC tower I got? I have a pic ready, just need to grab it from my private Google+ album and link to it.
<c_smith_> yo
<c_smith> anyone here care to see the new PC tower I got?
<c_smith> yo
<c_smith> just thought I'd drop a link to the pics I've taken of the new PC tower I got: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.382812058400953.107585.100000164854287&type=3
<c_smith> new link since the previous one doesn't seem to work for some: https://picasaweb.google.com/101635943739208364223/NewPCTower?locked=true
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-04
<bkerensa> bdmurray: You by chance up for a G+ Hangout on Wednesday to answer questions about bug triage with some university students? :)
<bdmurray> sure
<bkerensa> bdmurray: great... the hangout is from 11-12 and will be streamed to the Western Oregon University Campus
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-05
<philipballew> bkerensa, around?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ping
<tgm4883> bkerensa, pong
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-06
<MarkDude> bkerensa: pingy
<bkerensa> MarkDude: mm?
<MarkDude> Where would I start looking for more info on Mozilla stuff
<MarkDude> And do I have to use Remo- makes me think of that silly movie
<MarkDude> Where they dress a white dude up as Asian
<MarkDude> No matter tho
<bkerensa> MarkDude: What info do you need on Mozilla?
<bkerensa> What do you mean use ReMo?
<MarkDude> Use the term remo
<MarkDude> I never said Ubuntero
<MarkDude> Nor ever use Fedorians
<bkerensa> ReMo is a internal word we use to refer to the program and those involved in it
<MarkDude> Oh good
<bkerensa> The program is Mozilla Reps = ReMo
<MarkDude> Fedora would print that on gear, and confuse folks
<bkerensa> MoCo = Mozilla Company
<bkerensa> etc
<MarkDude> talking with Chris last night we were talking about how Mozilla has a high visilibiloity
<MarkDude> https://reps.mozilla.org/
<MarkDude> start there?
<MarkDude> Btw, Chris did some work before FF was 1.0
<MarkDude> That bastard has worked on all sorts of projects :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: yes
<bkerensa> bdmurray: see you at 11
<bkerensa> dustu: are they getting this going?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-02-03
* hitchcock.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org  | ► IRC Meeting: None Scheduled | ► Events: 3/3/13 Global Jam @ FreeGeek  |  ► Contribute to Ubuntu - http://j.mp/LskTNG | 13.04 is now release \o/
<blkperl> slangasek: are NFSv4 acls broken on Ubuntu? Our Solaris and RedHat clients are properly denying read access to files, but Ubuntu isn't.....
<slangasek> um
<slangasek> no, acls work fine
<slangasek> maybe an idmap configuration error?
<blkperl> slangasek: if we force nfs3, it works fine....
<slangasek> and how are the acls being implemented?  idmapd, kerberos?
<blkperl> zfs acls from Solaris 11 nfs server
<slangasek> "zfs acls" EPARSE; the question is how they're represented in NFS
<slangasek> which is up to the Solaris NFS server to map from ZFS to NFS, and should be black box to the client
<blkperl> ok
<blkperl> well it looks "right" when I run nfs4_getacl
 * nibalizer hears we're arguing about nfs
<blkperl> slangasek: and its only deny read, everything else is workign...
<slangasek> blkperl: can you show me an example acl, and the corresponding output of getfacl for the file in question when run on the Ubuntu client?
<blkperl> ok :)
<nathwill> uids have to be sync'd with nfsv4
<nathwill> if the uid/guid's are different, it will suuuuuck
<blkperl> they are the same, via ldap
<slangasek> no, that's what idmap is for
<nathwill> http://i.imgur.com/3sFfTQL.gif
<blkperl> slangasek: https://gist.github.com/blkperl/8789892
<nathwill> we've just generally taken to setting uids/guids in the user databag in chef, which works ok.
<blkperl> slangasek: first one is for directories, second one is for files
<slangasek> blkperl: er, I don't see getfacl output there
<blkperl> its the top thing
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> not nfs4_getfacl
<slangasek> getfacl
<blkperl> oh
<blkperl> added
<blkperl> yeah getfacl shows a different story
<nibalizer> oh
<nibalizer> lololol
<nibalizer> so basicalyl we had the extended acls set right but the normal acls wrong?
<nibalizer> that amuses me
<blkperl> shouldn't the extended acls override the normal ones?
<blkperl> it returns the same thing on nfs3 though
<slangasek> hmm, really?
<blkperl> yep
<blkperl> so getfacl is lying
<slangasek> no, getfacl is telling the truth
<slangasek> :)
<blkperl> why?
<slangasek> all getfacl does is ask the kernel for the POSIX acl on the file
<slangasek> so it's always "correct"
<slangasek> if there's something screwy about how the kernel interprets the mix of posix acls and nfs4 acls, well...
<blkperl> so bug in nfs4?
<blkperl> or screwness anyway
<slangasek> well, I'm not sure
<slangasek> really, the way the acls are *meant* to be handled is that the client should tell the server which user credentials are being used for access, and the server should block if it doesn't match the acl
<slangasek> OOI, if you mount with -oacl, does that make a difference?
<slangasek> nfs(5):        acl / noacl    Selects whether to use the NFSACL sideband  protocol  on
<slangasek>                       this  mount  point.   The  NFSACL sideband protocol is a
<slangasek>                       proprietary protocol implemented in Solaris that manages
<slangasek>                       Access  Control  Lists. NFSACL was never made a standard
<slangasek>                       part of the NFS protocol specification.
<blkperl> slangasek: nope, -o acl does nothing
<slangasek> "does nothing" as in, you still get write access where you shouldn't?
<blkperl> still read access, where I shouldn't
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> wvan is the owning user of the example directory, on both client and server?  and you're testing access as another (non-root) user?
<blkperl> wvan owns the directory on both client and server, and should be denied read access to the files in the wvan folder
<blkperl> they wanted a "write only dropbox" created
<slangasek> ah, denying a user read access to their own files could be a corner case
<blkperl> :)
<slangasek> I'd suggest verifying whether the problem is reproducible with a simpler acl requirement... like perms for a non-owning user
<blkperl> yeah it works for non-owning user
<blkperl> but that could be the posix or extended acls enforcing that...
<slangasek> oh, well, then I guess you've got a kernel bug for the owning-user case
<blkperl> how exciting....
<slangasek> you could verify by adding an acl for a single additional user
<blkperl> slangasek: appears to only be an issue on 12.04....
<blkperl> works fine on 14.04
<slangasek> ah, well then
<nibalizer> what about giving a different user owner on the parent dircetory
<nibalizer> then -x for the user on that directory
<nibalizer> can you still write a file if you have +w but not -x?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-02-04
<bkerensa> tgm4883_: So nathwill was the one who has the LoCo server
<bkerensa> We had been waiting on blkperl to give us some form so it could be racked at PSU
<bkerensa> but might just check with Bart and see whats needed
<blkperl> No we've been waiting for you to bring it
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> blkperl: can I bring it to the debconf meeting I have at PSU next week and just leave it with Bart?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> or nathwill could you come 11-5 MF? perhaps
<bkero>                                                                                                 │ bkero
<bkero> 12:13:58         bkerensa | :P                                                                                                                                                                                                │ blkperl
<bkero> Oops, sorry
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-02-05
<tgm4883_> bkerensa, blkperl can I get a copy of that form? I'd like to offer something similar here
<blkperl> tgm4883_: well its super specific to our environment
<tgm4883_> blkperl, any chance I can still get a copy of it? At least to show the higher ups that it's something others are offering
<blkperl> tgm4883_: sent you a link
<tgm4883_> blkperl, thanks
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-02-07
<bkerensa> slangasek: at next debconf meeting key signing maybe?
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> could certainly do some of that
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-03
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community!  | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-or | Meetings: 6:30pm 1st/3rd Thurs | Ubuntu Global Jam Sat 7 Feb @ 13-16 http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/3018-ubuntu-oregon-global-jam-2015/
<wxl> …with free pizza and swag
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-04
<kuki2> hey anyone try ubuntu snappy core on raspberry pi 2 ,i want to know if its tough installing it and a DE
<kuki2> sorry ,i just saw ,topic only
<wxl> kuki2: hm?
<kuki2> how does the topic thing work it says topic set by wxl
<wxl> kuki2: yep, i set the topic. what's the question?
<kuki2> how would i go about installing ubuntu snappy core on a raspberry pi 2 with a DE ? in very general terms , i want to know if its a lot harder than a x86 install
<wxl> kuki2: no clue. try it :)
<kuki2> lol , ok , i will ,thanks XD
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-05
<kboodu> set
<bdmurray> wxl: how are things looking for Saturday?
<wxl> bdmurray: it's coming together :) i just hit up the university and several other tech groups around the state
<wxl> bdmurray: i've just got the money from canonical so we can have a feast ;)
<wxl> so far i KNOW of 5 people coming, yourself included, bdmurray
<wxl> sgclark: bkerensa: you guys coming to the jam?
<bkerensa> wxl: I am not alas I do not have a ride down and my car needs to see a mechanic
<wxl> bkerensa: if you're still in pdx, you might be able to hitch a ride with sgclark if she's coming
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-06
<sgclark> wxl: I hope to, alas my pc died and I may be catching up on work instead. Are there not trains or anything to Eugene? I was hoping to hop on one of those rather than drive that far..
<wxl> sgclark: yeah there's an amtrak station within walking distance to the location
<wxl> bkerensa: there you go. take the train
<wxl> sgclark: you have a laptop?
<sgclark> sweet!
<sgclark> yep, on it now lol
<wxl> sgclark: one of the trains has wifi on board
<sgclark> tho I guess I could work there
<sgclark> ok
<wxl> and yes you can work there too :)
<sgclark> then I will be there :)
<wxl> there will be free pizzzzza
<wxl> and i'm going to make sure there's something for everyone: meat eaters, vegans, vegetarians, gluten free folks
<sgclark> cool, I will postpone my diet another day lol
<wxl> sgclark: oh what diet? i may be able to take care of that XD
<bkerensa> sgclark: there is only two trains per day
<bkerensa> sgclark: the first is at 6:00am
<bkerensa> the return leaves Eugene at 4pm
<sgclark> oh hmm
<wxl> :(
<bkerensa> it is however only a few block walk from the station to the global jam
<bkerensa> but that is much to early for me this saturday
<sgclark> well I can drive if needed, would you come if I did?
<bkerensa> I have to release Thunderbird Saturday morning and no idea when that will that will be done
<bkerensa> so probably best I skip
<bkerensa> unless there will be video conferencing
<bkerensa> :D
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> nice try
<wxl> this coming from the guy who misses the live uds ;)
<bkerensa> wxl: no hangout?
<bkerensa> wxl: absolutely
<wxl> bkerensa: oh yeah i'll probably set something up
<bkerensa> Loco stuff I can do via video
<bkerensa> but not UDS
<sgclark> refresh my memory what time is this gig?
<wxl> 1-4
<sgclark> and Eugene is how far from portland?
<wxl> about 1.5 hrs
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> darn a train would have been ideal..
<wxl> i would have moved it up an hour if i would have known that was going to be a bugaboo :(
<bkerensa> next jam come to Portland
<sgclark> ^^
<bkerensa> seriously we can have it at FreeGeek or Mozilla's offices
<bkerensa> I can have Mozilla sponsor lunch
<sgclark> nice
<wxl> will do
<wxl> i'll rest on your to set up the logistics and i'll do all the marketing and what not bkerensa :)
<sgclark> I will still come, but likely will have to work, I will try to help as much as I can
<bkerensa> its very simple we host groups every week at the office
<wxl> works for me sgclark
<wxl> bkerensa: cool then, it's a plan :)
<bkerensa> we would probably have about 30 people come if we do it in Portland
<bkerensa> maybe more
<bkerensa> I think our biggest global jam the last one I did was about 50 ppl
<wxl> wow
<wxl> it will be interesting to see how this works out eugene
<wxl> in eughene that is
<bkerensa> indeed
<wxl> shall i assume you all have done your fair share of telling everyone about it? :)
<bkerensa> I have told nobody I forgot but many eyes see the mailing list
<bkerensa> historically looking back at older jams it was always harder to get people to go south for jams
<bkerensa> also one thing we used to do is t-shirts for every release
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I still have a few global jam shirts even
<wxl> well, there will be at least ones
<wxl> one
<bkerensa> wxl: https://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntuoregon/sets/72157629935015113/
<wxl> oh i need to get that banner still
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> two of them even
<wxl> hm
<bkerensa> and the booth cloth
<bkerensa> :D
<wxl> any way i could get you to send them down with sgclark if she's coming???
<wxl> sorry to implicate you in all this stuff sgclark :(
<sgclark> I have been working night and day getting the new build.kde.org live :(
<wxl> yikes
<bkerensa> wxl: if she wants to swing by surely
<sgclark> where be I swinging by to?
<wxl> it's too bad you didn't just let me pay for shipping bkerensa :)
<bkerensa> sgclark: treeherder.mozilla.org
<wxl> bkerensa: more of lars' work?
<sgclark> oh that is your build system? I was looking for an address lol. We are using jenkins still, I am writing all the DSL to automate job creation
<bkerensa> wxl: no it does not look like lars work on either the front end or backend for treeherder
<bkerensa> sgclark: yeah
<bkerensa> sgclark: well its part of it
<bkerensa> it interfaces with buildbot and the servers
<sgclark> nice!
<bkerensa> show it helps us visualize builds and checkins but only tests
<bkerensa> when the tree is green and were ready to release a product we then use another tool called ship it
<bkerensa> to fire off the final builds
<bkerensa> treeherder does the builds across platforms and does some automated testing
<bkerensa> while ship it does not have those tests
<bkerensa> and just builds the binaries and signs them
<bkerensa> then after that after we GTB then QA will run some more automated tests on the binary itself and manual tests
<bkerensa> it is pretty interesting the whole process
<bkerensa> I just started taking over Thunderbird releases to so now am responsible for Firefox ESR which many distros use and TB which most distros ship
<bkerensa> :D
<sgclark> very cool! Yeah I am new to this end of the process. It is quite fun.
<bkerensa> sgclark: did valorie get you involved in Kubuntu?
<bkerensa> :d
<bkerensa> wxl: btw you should talk to val sometime about the history of Ubuntu Oregon and Ubuntu PNW and Ubuntu WA
<bkerensa> interesting stuff
<sgclark> bkerensa: yep she is the one :)
<sgclark> I went to akademy with her
<wxl> thanks for the heads up bkerensa will do
<wxl> i think i may have that chance at lfnw
<sgclark> but yeah she started with me to get me to help with documentation. I have since wandered off into bigger things lol
<sgclark> yeah she is hosting the kde/kubuntu with me
<wxl> yeah i know the feeling
<wxl> i started hanging out in the irc channel and just doing support
<wxl> and now i'm fretting about how the hell we're going to get 14.04.2 released XD
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> uploading a batch of packages as we speak lol
<wxl> hahahah
<bkerensa> wxl: and we will meet again at lfnw as I will be coming up
<wxl> bkerensa: awesome. looking forward to it :)
<sgclark> cool, we get to meet then :)
<wxl> well time to go home
<wxl> catchya later kids
<sgclark> see yas
<shirokumamobiles> hi, i have a question , i didn't post in support because its not critical .is there a way to resize chrome in ubuntu unity?
<bdmurray> wxl: I forgot how long it takes to get to Eugene so I may be late.
<wxl> bdmurray: no prob
<wxl> i have to set up some sort of presentation, so i'll probably rattle off for a while
<wxl> hopefully the pizza won't be gone :)
<bdmurray> wxl: I likely wouldn't eat the pizza anyway so no big deal.
<wxl> bdmurray: why not?
<bdmurray> wxl: I try to be gluten free
<wxl> bdmurray: there will be three gluten free pizzas, there
<wxl> i try to be gf too, as does my friend who's coming
<bdmurray> wxl: well cool
<wxl> bdmurray: for that matter, one will be vegan, one will have cheese, and one will have cheese and meat
<wxl> i'm thinking of everyone :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-07
<sgclark> wxl: if this weather does not improve I will not make it, I am not at all comfortable driving that far in this.
<sgclark> wxl: never mind it improved, I will be heading your way shortly.
<bdmurray> wxl: at the wrong campus, be there shortly
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-08
<bdmurray> wxl: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master
<bdmurray> more specifically http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master/files/head:/dl-ubuntu-test-iso/
<wxl> c_smith, sgclark, bdmurray: thanks so much for coming!!!
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-02-10
<shantorn> good evening folks
<c_smith> g'morning, shantorn
<sgclark> morning
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-02-11
<shantorn> good evening
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-02-07
<big_t> hello
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-02-10
<exoalexander> Hello
